# Why was Gurudwaras was made?



## Parunoid (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi veerji! I am a sikh and yesterday a thought came to my mind why was gurdwara for made?
We can spiritually uplift ourselves at home doing mediation and reciting SGGS ji . So going to gurudawara is in what sense sensibile?
Guru Nanak Dev ji never told us to make Gurudwaras and worship SGGS ji or in the 1800s people made Gurudwaras for uneducated sikhs who couldn't recite SGGS ji as they didn't have knowledge of reading Gurmukhi.
Also why do we Do Ferahs around SGGS ji.
Why can't we do like Guru Nanak Dev ji did like no ritual and Guru nanak dev ji was not burnt or buried in the ground .
So why do we burn ourselves .
Please forgive me veerji if I was seemed rude somewhere . I asked this question just to get more knowledge about sikhi.
Bhul Chukk Maff veerji.


----------



## swarn bains (Mar 23, 2021)

Founder of any religion never starts a religion or faith.  it is the followers who do it. among the followers there is one sincere and millions of money grabbers. In the beginning the devotees came to guru's residence. then the congregation started to increase. religious place is the best place to make money whoever can take advantage and  takes lead and reads stories to the public. Gurdwara was made where guru granth sahib is kept. there are lot of people who cannot read. for them a common place was designed to congregate and listen to guru's teachings written in Guru Granth sahib.  gurdwara means guru's abode.  singing is one of the processes which tunes the mind to what it listens. secondly any association needs money to run and advance. so gurudwaras were created for that purpose. spirituality is individual feeling. it only comes by tuning the mind
it can be done anywhere.
every faith has its own system or ritual to perform marriage ceremony. for sikhs it is to be in front of SGGS and read lavan. I went alone and sat in front of sggs along with my wife and the granthy read lavan and we got married. to make ferah around sggs is a recent thing and it is  a sort of show business. the people who get married enjoy it. it is not necessary.
Guru Nanak dev was not burnt. but firstly the sixth guru burnt his mother Ganga and threw the leftover bones in river sirsa. secondly when muslims put price on the head of sikhs. the sikhs were killed whoever could and get money from zakaria khan. they did it. that time sikhs ran away into jungles. then if someone is killed in the battle or sickness, the best way to dispose off the body was to burn it. third thing originated from it. the ashes were picked up and thrown in water so that the enemy could not find where sikhs are hiding. like feras throwing ashes in water also became  a ritual for sikhs. please forgive me for my ignorance if I said something unacceptable to the audience.


----------



## Garry D (Mar 29, 2021)

Good answer by Swarn Bains. Just wanted to add my two cents. Please call it Gurdwara not hindi'ised "Gurudwara" which is being pushed all over Google maps these days. And Guru Nanak was made a "Dev" by brahmans.


----------



## advbikramsinghsidhu (Mar 30, 2021)

Sat Shri Akal veer Ji !. I have read your question and thinking of answering it. The worship centers were built as a place where Sikhs could gather to hear the guru give spiritual discourse and sing religious hymns in the praise of Waheguru. As the Sikh population continued to grow, Guru Hargobind Ji, the sixth Sikh guru, introduced the word *gurdwara*.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Apr 2, 2021)

Sat Sri Akaal,

One Spirit in form can not educate the entire world, so the education, need a formal ritual, to spread. 
Its SPIRITUAL   spirit and lingual ( Expression) other 8s Spirit and Ritual
Initiation is with ritual final aim is to attain Spiritual Grace in Society. 
With downtrending education, ritual remains and education is lost, that creates hollow ritualistic society without spiritual awareness and grace.

Corruption, lawlessness, greedy actions by wealthy people, ruling class, hoarding of wealth and intellect without healthy spirit, mental and physical health, lesser concerns for environment. 

Education is only way.

Sikhan nun Sikhi Daan.

Only and only donation is contribution is learning, which will help to attain Unshirn hair, bring confidence, have faith in self as a part of higher spirit, but only with Naam Daan, ie with awareness of Spiritual Word forms scribed in Guru Granth Sahib. Is the way.

All other donations and begging, demands are not worth and will cause suffering and pain at last.

Vin Tud hor jey mangna, sir dukhan tey dukh
Dey Naam SANTOKHIYA utrey man ki bukh.

Nanak Naam Chardi Kala
Terey Bhaney Sarbat Da Bhala
Nanak Says Word forms scribed in Granth Sahib brings awareness for humans to keep self in high spirit I  all phases  life.
And brings survival for all.
.
ThosE who follow with faith, will remain in high spirits.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------

